# Cool Nivada Grenchen Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a recent acquisition. These are the seller's photographs - it's still in the mail. It reminds me of the Midland Electric that I think either Watchnutz or Dombox has (maybe you could post it as a comparison):










The crown looks like an Electro-Chron crown:










Gotta be a Landeron movement, probably the 4750:










Lots of signatures:










And finally:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I was watching that one and had a bid on it but was away from home when it went off. Seems we electric nuts on here are always competing for them lately. I always seem to be the loser. (read as cheap) 

Here's my Midland with a Landeron 4750










also my Olympic with the 4750


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I was watching that one and had a bid on it but was away from home when it went off. Seems we electric nuts on here are always competing for them lately. I always seem to be the loser. (read as cheap)
> 
> Here's my Midland with a Landeron 4750
> 
> ...


I'm glad you let me buy it. It is the first one with this sort of dial style that I have. The Electro-Chrons (in my opinion) do not have as nice a dial, even if the hand set is WAY cooler. Thanks for posting these pictures.

*Anyone else with this dial style from other manufacturers?* Seems to me that you have a couple, Paul.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching that one and had a bid on it but was away from home when it went off. Seems we electric nuts on here are always competing for them lately. I always seem to be the loser. (read as cheap)
> ...


Here,s my Buren seems to be the same dial, as to my Midland its run off to the south coast never to return.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont know if you two have seen this one before bought from the U.S. NOS Juvenia never been worn with original strap.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's a recent acquisition. These are the seller's photographs - it's still in the mail. It reminds me of the Midland Electric that I think either Watchnutz or Dombox has (maybe you could post it as a comparison):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice dial on that one MS a different variation again


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

This is my Gruen Electra. The Lightning Bolt hands are a real attraction for me.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

electrified said:


> This is my Gruen Electra. The Lightning Bolt hands are a real attraction for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Welcome to the forum, Electrified (I had to look twice to see that it was not *Electrifried* - but I guess that would b e different sort of forum). They are nice hands. Maybe it should have been a "Zeus" watch with lighning bolts like that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> *Anyone else with this dial style from other manufacturers?* Seems to me that you have a couple, Paul.


Got a few Dave...but none quite as nice as yours. The Camy would be nice if only the dial was in better condition:




























And a very nice Midland courtesy of Dombox...yet to be photographed.


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > *Anyone else with this dial style from other manufacturers?* Seems to me that you have a couple, Paul.
> ...


Paul,

That Tradition is absolutely wild. I love that watch. For me, that seems to be the point where watch dial aesthetics went completely haywire.

I think it's so interesting to gauge how the manufacturers sought to represent "futuristic" concepts through iconography, i.e., Lightning Bolts = Electric, Atomic Symbol = Transistorized, etc.

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm loving that Tradition too, Paul. Do you think that lighting bolt hands would have put the watch "over the top"? I think I'd go for it anyway - you should see if the hands from "Electrified's" watch would fit!!!

Does it have the Landeron movement as well?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I'm loving that Tradition too, Paul. Do you think that lighting bolt hands would have put the watch "over the top"? I think I'd go for it anyway - you should see if the hands from "Electrified's" watch would fit!!!
> 
> Does it have the Landeron movement as well?


Yes Dave...the usual Landeron 4750...but not to my taste...too much gold, I prefer you Nivada


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

No lightning bolt hands or batons on this one but I think Rotary made a nice job of their dial with the with the wavy electric current running all over it.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> No lightning bolt hands or batons on this one but I think Rotary made a nice job of their dial with the with the wavy electric current running all over it.


The Rotary is lovely too - there will be KEEN COMPETITION when these show up on eBay, as we all found out with the Paul Portinoux electric.


----------

